# Greek talent?



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Is there any greek talent in the A1 or Euroleague that is NBA material?

Yes I know Sophocles is going to the NBA. But who is the best greek playing now outside the US that has a good chance at being an NBA player?

How good is 

Diamantopoulos?

Zisis?

Any others?


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Yes I know Sophocles is going to the NBA. But who is the best greek playing now outside the US that has a good chance at being an NBA player?


Nope...ö


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Sofoklis isn't going to the NBA yet.
The best greek player right now is IMO is Dikoudis but after how the Raptors treated this summer he doesn't seem interested in trying out for the NBA again. 

I think Glyniadakis who was drafted by Detroit has a good chance to play in the NBA if he continues to improve. He looks very improved this year even if the statistics don't show it.
I think Spanoulis is the most talented youngster right now. Others who have potential are Zisis, Tapoutos and Vasiliadis.
Diamantopoulos is a very good scorer but I don't think he will able to go to the NBA. 

Anyway the greek players who are most likely to play in the NBA in the future are IMO Schortsianitis, Glyniadakis who were both drafted and perhaps Spanoulis, Vasiliadis and Vougioukas.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I think Fotsis should go back to the NBA in 2 or 3 years


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Dusan Sakota of Panathinaikos is Greeces brightest young talent right now. He should make the NBA in 2 or 3 years.


----------

